# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  help koi mojok n bentol

## indra mahardhika

Om dan suhu....newbie butuh pencerahan....ane baru restart kolam...dan filter baru semua...sudah berjalan 3 mingguan...isi kois sudah 2 mingguan....filter yg ane pake 2 pcs bakki shower dan internal chamber yg nyatu di kolam....dng isi busa plus bioball 3000pcs...
Nah masalahnya semenjak koi masuk...2 hari kemudian koi pada mojok dan klo ambil makan malu2 terus klo berenang mereka suka gesek2 ke dinding kolam or ke pipa pvc....

Ane udah lakuin saran beberapa suhu di sini....ane puasain sejak tgl 29 nov..dan ane kasih garam 0,3%( kolam ane 1200 litet jadi ane kasih 3,2kg garam) dan ane kasih elbayou 5gr...aerasi make resun aco 001 dan 4 titik ane masukin semua ke kolam, ane backwash tiap hari 10% dan di lakukan penambahan garam setelah backwash sekitar 100gr
dan sudah dr 3 hari yg lalu ane kasih em4 per sekali ngasih 10ml

Sampai dng hari ini koi ane sudah puasa 6 harian,tp ane liat beberapa koi sudah mulai berenang lg tp mereka lebih sering mojok dan saat mereka berenang ada yg suka gesek2 badan ke dinding..trus kemarin ane coba tangkep dng susah payah uber2 koi....ane check 1 ekor di bawah mulutnya ada bentol merah kecil seukuran lebih kecil dr kacang ijo.....

Nah ane bingung apa yg harus ane lakuin selanjut nya..
Niat ane sih lusa ane mau coba kasih makan biovit di pagi hari,sama sore di kasih supersave yg mau ane rendem ma bawang putih yg ane blender,sekalian bikin lembek supersave krn koi ane ukuran 5cm sd 10 cm an...
Sekalian istirahatin treadment sampai dng 3 hari kemudian....nah setelah itu ame bingung mau di treadment apa lg...bingung mai di treadment dnh dimilin 1gr per ton atau dng pk,or dng blenderan bawang putih sebanyak 1 bonggol(bukan siung)...apakah cara ane kurang tepat? Atau dng cara treadment seperti apa selanjut nya suhu2 dan om2...ane newbie bgt..mohon petunjuk nya..ane khawatir krn telat treadment kondisi koi nanti jd makin parah....

oiya di kolam ane juga dah ada ikan sumatra 14 ekor...
sama ane ga ada alat tds or ph meter or alat check parameter...
air dr sumur yg di tampung di torent trus dr torent masuk ke filter frp rumah tangga...

please helpppp suhu need pencerahan,petunjuk,wejangan...,sorry klo misalnya ane bikin tread di sini menyalahi aturan di sini,krn ane dah update di tread perkenalan ane lum dpt petunjuk berikutnya ane jd makin panik...takut koi ane jd makin parah nantinya...jd ane coba bikin tread lg di sini....
Makasih banyak sebelumnya n mohon maaf jika ada salah kata atau menyalahi aturan yg ada....

salam cemungut koi....
indra

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra mahardhika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra mahardhika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra mahardhika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## afriansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra mahardhika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra mahardhika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra mahardhika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

